# Massenaufruf ( 5000/s ) eines Servlets testen.



## Lacos (26. Jun 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier ein Servlet welches bis zu 5000 Anfragen pro Sekunde auswerten soll.
Das Servlet macht nichts anderes als die bei dem https-Aufruf übermittelten Parameter
auszuwerten, verifizieren und weiterzuleiten. 

Es stellt sich mir nur die Frage wie ich vernünftig testen kann ob das Servlet dies
alles schafft? 

Hat vielleicht schon jemand ein ähnliches Problem gehabt?

Ich wäre für jeden Tip, wie man so etwas am besten angeht,  echt dankbar..

Viele Grüße,
Lacos


----------



## SlaterB (26. Jun 2008)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=Servlets+Lasttest&meta=
-> 
http://www.oneview.de/communities/p...A0?communityID=49222384&tags=Servlet+Lasttest


----------



## DP (26. Jun 2008)

oder im englischen nach stresstest oder loadtest suchen


----------



## y0dA (26. Jun 2008)

JMeter


----------



## DP (26. Jun 2008)

oder 5000 inder dransetzen


----------

